# Topsail Trail From Mississippi



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

We are traveling to Topsail for the Southeast Rally in June from Byhalia,MS. Does anyone want to join us for the trip down to Topsail either Friday night June 13th or Saturday morning June 14th?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

You might want to send "Dean P" a PM or email and see if they might would like to meet you somewhere on the way down. They live in south LA. You might could meet up at Biloxi or somewhere around that town. Just an idea.

Leon


----------

